
Ask HN: Tools for making professional videos with text online/offline? - wasi0013
What tools do you use for making such videos? 
I would love to know the free tools available for making videos online&#x2F;offline to promote products with some text animations and relevant backgrounds. 
Preferred OS: Linux.
P.S: by free I mean completely free i.e no watermarks or whatsoever...
======
wasi0013
I use Openshot right now

